# Auger Etiquette



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2003)

I suggest a gas torch........when your done with your hole you could use it to warm up some sticky buns!!!!:idea:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

DonP said:


> Well...
> 
> I would just go for it.... but don't put any signs on your back that read....
> 
> ...


Ban him, he said a hole!!:lol:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

The only Proper auger etiquette I know of is to make sure you always drill your hoes from left to right.
You should always stay least 25 yards away from others without asking unless they have a mess of nice sized fish flopping all over the place in plain view. This is an open invitation that they would like you to fish as close
as possible to them, so no need to ask, but remember always proper etiquette and to drill them from left to right.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

MAttt said:


> The only Proper auger etiquette I know of is to make sure you always drill your hoes from left to right.
> You should always stay least 25 yards away from others without asking unless they have a mess of nice sized fish flopping all over the place in plain view. This is an open invitation that they would like you to fish as close
> as possible to them, so no need to ask, but remember always proper etiquette and to drill them from left to right.


 
Left to right but from who's view?????? I'm real confused now which isn't hard to do.............close, not to close, left to right, man too many rules..

I'll still use my 12 gauge and 000 buckshot........nice hole and usually only needs 2 or 3 shots.........


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

MAttt said:


> make sure you always drill your hoes from left to right.


So it's never ok to drill your hoes from behind?


----------



## Captain Gadget (Feb 11, 2004)

This topic (Auger / Ice-Fishing Etiquette) has been WIDELY discussed in past years. 
In fact there was an Official Poll taken about it by the Michigan-Sportsman.com Webmaster last year. 

Click this link to see what people had to say in the survey back then, plus see a graphic bar chart showing how people responded and feel :smile-mad when someone cuts holes either nearby / too close / what ever. 

How far apart ?, Fishing holes ! http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59574


Ih772 said it BEST; see his response in post #26 below 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1974494&postcount=26


----------

